# Lets each post a free pattern for a Christmas gifts we plan to make.



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a real nice cowl I plan on making for a friend

http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/WEB-C-SSPAR-C-TwistnShoutCowl.pdf


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a lovely idea. Please make sure to indicate whether the pattern you are posting is knit or crochet and ensure that you are not in breach of copyright by posting the link to the pattern and not the actual pattern.

I bet we will see some really nice patterns if everybody joins in and shares the fun. Now to decide what I am going to post.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I will start it off with a link to my crochet jute basket which I make for the little baby dolls 
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/toy/jute-moses-basket-for-4-to-5-dolls/88043


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I want to thank you. While I don't have a special Christmas pattern that I can share right now (at least one that is free), I would like to see what some of the others are sharing. I may come up with one later on. 
I do have a problem with my computer, though. For some reason lately whenever I clink on a link like your pattern, it won't just open it up so I can see it. It pops up my document folders and makes me save it first. I dislike it doing that and would really like it to go back to letting me see patterns and other things first before I decide to save them like it used to do.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I know it says it is a crochet, but if you look at the stitches they certainly look like knit stitches, or am I wrong?


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

http://a.allaboutyou.com/pattern/41012.pdf

I love this bear ....doing 2 for my brothers foster children


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

She didn't say it had to be crochet so this is what I'm planning as I live in Florida

http://sarahclements.com/2011/04/14/knitting/free-knitting-pattern-easy-patterned-handwarmers/


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I like this pair of mitts because the center design can be changed around. I have 8 granddaughters to knit them for, for Christmas this year.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/persephone-cable-fingerless-mitts


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Easy and fun knit, I use Caron SS and #6 needles:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conundrum-scarflette


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

No you are right snughallow. I thought you were talking about the Christmas you're going to make for someone that she said crochet. But its both.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Several Barbie outfits from http://www.stickatillbarbie.se and American Girl outfits from our own Ladyfingers


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Made up fingerless glove pattern. crochet, chain 26 turn and sc back across chain (25sc) ch 1 turn sc into back loop of 1st sc, sc in front loop of next sc, alternate across will end with sc in front ch1, turn, repeat above until you get length you want, fold in half sew down about 2 inches, skip next 6 rows (I weave yarn thru the stitches) sew to bottom. Make 2nd mitt.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

snughollow said:


> I know it says it is a crochet, but if you look at the stitches they certainly look like knit stitches, or am I wrong?


Snughollow-it also looks like knit to me too!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

This is a pattern that I have used to make several scarves for the guys in our family for Christmas. There is also a matching hat too!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/asherton-reversible-scarf


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

I am going to make this easy scarf for a friend (and one for me!). Crochet

http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/bias-crochet-scarf-knit-and-crochet-now-season-5-episode-503/


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> I will start it off with a link to my crochet jute basket which I make for the little baby dolls
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/toy/jute-moses-basket-for-4-to-5-dolls/88043


Oh my goodness.. I just sent that page to a friend who's getting married next summer! I'm thinking favor holders if she goes slightly bigger, or even something for napkins as they're doing an outdoor/rustic theme

Sorry, forgot to add mine: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32357.html?noImages=
Making 3 of these for my youngest nephews ages 7, 5, and 3. I'm using their favorite colors


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm making dishcloths (or washcloths) for each of my knitting group members for Christmas. Here's one of the patterns (k).
http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Lily_SugarnCreamweb145_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Oh my goodness.. I just sent that page to a friend who's getting married next summer! I'm thinking favor holders if she goes slightly bigger, or even something for napkins as they're doing an outdoor/rustic theme
> 
> Sorry, forgot to add mine: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32357.html?noImages=
> Making 3 of these for my youngest nephews ages 7, 5, and 3. I'm using their favorite colors


That hood is adorable, imagine the fun they will have wearing this.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice patterns!!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

SallyJ said:


> This is a pattern that I have used to make several scarves for the guys in our family for Christmas. There is also a matching hat too!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/asherton-reversible-scarf


Thanks for the links. :thumbup:


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

My tradition is to knit hats for my son's family of 6, plus their nanny. This year I'm making Square Elephant Hats -- gray for boys and pink for girls. I've published the pattern here before. It's my own pattern, so copyright is no problem for personal use. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136950-1.html


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Love her work. I have made some scarfs nice to see some sock patterns too.


----------



## Jltho (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a crochet pattern for ornament but I plan to make some for my sis for Christmas. She loves Christmas and she loves cows )

http://web.archive.org/web/20130707120836/http://www.squidoo.com/howtocrochetacowchristmasornament


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Soandsew4 said:


> I am going to make this easy scarf for a friend (and one for me!). Crochet
> 
> http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/bias-crochet-scarf-knit-and-crochet-now-season-5-episode-503/


Thank you for this link! :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Fun-Knitter said:


> Here is a real nice cowl I plan on making for a friend
> 
> http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/WEB-C-SSPAR-C-TwistnShoutCowl.pdf


I couldn't look it up I got a loud click and a yellow *


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

I am going to make each of my grandchildren a car seat blanket. They are 4, 2, and 4 months.

I like this pattern, b/c I see big pockets going on there for goodies.

http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_SofteeBaby005_cr_blanket.en_US.pdf

Or I might make this one, because it is a new stitch for me.

http://library.ravelry.com/kkgltrb/180121/Making_Waves_Carseat_Blanket.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1410007175&Signature=saEM0U48u0IDpOq%2B7jnZLf8HK4c%3D

I change my mind a lot, so by the time I actually sit down to make it, it could be totally different..


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Strike that...sorry still learning how to navigate.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

SallyJ said:


> This is a pattern that I have used to make several scarves for the guys in our family for Christmas. There is also a matching hat too!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/asherton-reversible-scarf


Thank you for this link. I've been wanting a nice scarf pattern for the male members of my family. This one is perfect.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

A cowl that I have been making starts out flat and then I join and knit in a circle. I start off by casting on anywhere from 250 to 300 stitches depending on the weight of the yarn (I use 300 stitches for fingering weight yarn) and knit back and forth on the circular needle for 1 inch, then I join the yarn to make a circle and knit 2 tog all the way around. Knit in the round for 1 in. Then knit through the front and back of each stitch to get back to your beginning number of stitches and knit for another inch. Keep repeating the decrease and increase until the cowl measures the length you want. Finish off with the larger number of stitches in garter stitch for 1 inch, then cast off. Most of mine are 14 inches wide. I have been making them from sock yarn and it takes most of 2 skeins or 600 yds.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

A cowl that I have been making starts out flat and then I join and knit in a circle. I start off by casting on anywhere from 250 to 300 stitches depending on the weight of the yarn (I use 300 stitches for fingering weight yarn) and knit back and forth on the circular needle for 1 inch, then I join the yarn to make a circle and knit 2 tog all the way around. Knit in the round for 1 in. Then knit through the front and back of each stitch to get back to your beginning number of stitches and knit for another inch. Keep repeating the decrease and increase until the cowl measures the length you want. Finish off with the larger number of stitches in garter stitch for 1 inch, then cast off. Most of mine are 14 inches wide. I have been making them from sock yarn and it takes most of 2 skeins or 600 yds.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Some nice things that people are knitting or going to knit.


----------



## annieChristmas (Apr 6, 2012)

Going to knit a Dalek 'exterminate' hat for my brother for christmas he's a massive Dr Who fan its a ravelry pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/exterminate

also looking at other great Dr Who patterns on ravelry think I may run out of time to know everything I think I'm going to do before christmas


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

I made this scarf for my GD & gave it to her in July. Dragon is the school mascot. Now, a GD-to-be, my ex-DIL, & all their assorted friends want one, but I will just be making one for the GD-to-be to give to her for Christmas! I was told I could make a lot of $. I'm thinking they couldn't pay me enough!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-dragon-scarf

(Red Heart makes a green variegated yarn).


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

SarahRussell said:


> My tradition is to knit hats for my son's family of 6, plus their nanny. This year I'm making Square Elephant Hats -- gray for boys and pink for girls. I've published the pattern here before. It's my own pattern, so copyright is no problem for personal use. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136950-1.html


That is the cutest hat! Thank you for sharing. What a great item to learn that technique on.
There are so many fun things, thanks all for posting.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://damselquiltsandcrafts.blogspot.com/2013/09/autumn-in-new-england-table-runner.html

Since Fall is my FAVORITE time of year - Here is what I intend to make but I bet you could make it in a Christmas motif - snow on leaves come to mind. Still, I'm doing Fall to share my love of the season....

Edey


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, your hat is beautiful


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my pattern to http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-clothmake for friends


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

printed this pattern, got to row five and am totally confused. Are there any corrections or clearer explanations?
Maybe a video?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm making dishcloths (or washcloths) for each of my knitting group members for Christmas. Here's one of the patterns (k).
> http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Lily_SugarnCreamweb145_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf


Confused about row five. Tried several times, but cannot make sense of it. Any corrections or better instructions? Love this pattern


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am making these for some of my grands:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-seam-teddy-bear

They are very easy to make and a lot of fun. I have made several in the past.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a nice one!


----------



## Jltho (Aug 23, 2014)

So cute! Wish I knew how to knit, I learned to crochet but not to knit.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

What a great idea...Can't wait to see what everyone sends out!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I think this is a wonderful idea. The first pattern does look like knit but is crochet. I think it is the fpdc that makes it look knit. JMO.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I am half Norwegian so for my sisters, I am buying some fun kitchen items in Scandinavian patterns. They have spatulas, paper napkins, dish cloths, cupcake liners just to mention a few. These all are matching in patterns. I've included a picture of the spatulas. I intend to knit a hot pad as well and I have attached 2 similar patterns from Drops. They are knitted in the round and then crocheted or sewn together to make a double thickness. I've made several of these for craft fairs and they are quite popular.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

There's some great patterns here on this link. Keep em coming. Christmas is right around the corner, I'd best get going on my projects, and I'll use some posted here. Thanks KPers.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

mariaps said:


> Confused about row five. Tried several times, but cannot make sense of it. Any corrections or better instructions? Love this pattern


I don't see a reply to your question, so I will try. If you look at the picture of the item, you can see where two long stitches come from the same stitch. They go up to a higher row, one to the left and one to the right. Think of that as you follow the instructions. Hope this helps. Did it? I'm not exactly a teacher.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

What a fantastic idea, starting this thread. As soon as I start my christmas makes I'll post links to the free patterns for you all.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

This is such a nice idea! Thank you!
i am making felted bags for the ladies in the family. here is one free pattern i made already:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/98-50-felted-bag-with-crochet-flower


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually my Christmas shopping and making gifts are done already. They all got them early and that's it. The only one I'll do for is my mother.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful Idea!! I am working on the Hawthorne Knitted in Willow Tweed Purse for my daughter in law. I am more than half way through now. It is an easy fun knit! Can be seen and downloaded at:

http://knittingfever.com/louisa-harding/pattern/free-hawthorn-pattern/


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

spinlouet
That is beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow lots of nice patterns. Thank you all


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> I don't see a reply to your question, so I will try. If you look at the picture of the item, you can see where two long stitches come from the same stitch. They go up to a higher row, one to the left and one to the right. Think of that as you follow the instructions. Hope this helps. Did it? I'm not exactly a teacher.


ok. Now I see it. Think I was confused about the purls. Making sense now. You put it into perspective for me. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am going to make this snowman for my great grandson 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com the pattern is on page 4 of this link Knit Christmas Dolls and bears and is called Snowbox Snowman


----------



## brie (Apr 24, 2011)

This was a pattern I came up with quite some time ago. I keep forgetting to take a picture and add it to my directions. Will have to try and remember to do that this year when I dig out my christmas stuff. I never took one apart to see how much yarn I really used, was working on Green and White scraps, with a red ribbon trim. I'm just going to have to try and update this. It goes around the doorknob, but doesn't cover the knob itself. 
Crocheted DOORKNOB WREATH
MATERIALS: 4-ply worsted weight yarn in choice of at least 2 colors, 1 diameter circular pony tail holder, 1/4" satin ribbon, brass bell about 1 (if desired), crochet hook size H.
ROW 1:With color A, secure yarn to pony tail holder, ch 1, 24 sc in ring. Sl st in ch 1 to join.
ROW 2: Ch 4, 2 tr in next sc, * 1 tr in next sc, 2 tr in next sc, rep from * around. Sl st in top of 
Ch 4 to join. End off
ROW 3: Join color B. Ch 4, 1 tr in next tr, 2 tr in next tr, * 1 tr in next 2 tr, 2 tr in next tr; Repeat from * around. Sl st in top of ch 4 to join. End off.
ROW 4: Join color A. Sc in sp with sl st, * ch 4, skip 1 tr, sc in next tr, repeat from * around.
Sl st in 1st sc to join. Fasten off.

FINISHING:	Add ribbon to Row 3 by weaving over 2 tr, under 2 tr. Tie in bow.
Tie bell to bottom of wreath.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I love your video. My GS is a penguin fanatic and I would like to email it to him. Do you know how I can do this?


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

this is really a great idea. I haven't thought about Christmas yet but this has got be thinking. I am really into American Girl doll knitting so I will probably doing some Christmas outfits. I will post once I get it figured out.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great idea I will post one when I find the link.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Confused about row five. Tried several times, but cannot make sense of it. Any corrections or better instructions? Love this pattern


Oops! I see that someone already answered your question. 
Here's what I said originally, but her response made more sense 
*Insert RH needle from front of work into center dec st from 3rd row and draw up a loose loop. Place this loop on RH needle.
I have not yet made this, but I tried it just now. What's missing in the directions is that you're yarning over to draw up a loop. You'll have one long loop on your needle until the next row. Does that make sense?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Knit Socks - Leaf 
http://theknittingneedleandthedamagedone.blogspot.com/2013/05/may-day-knitting.html
Scroll down the page to get the pattern


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

bettys doll said:


> I love your video. My GS is a penguin fanatic and I would like to email it to him. Do you know how I can do this?


I sent you a pm with the link.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Having made one, I totally agree, they can't pay me enough.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Wow some really nice patterns. Makes me want to be adopted. LOL I just got done with sons wedding so haven't even thought about Christmas but I have a new grand daughter who is 9 so I'm thinking Barbie clothes and American Girl doll clothes. Her mom didn't want me to spoil her but now that it's official she can't stop me. Thank you everyone for some great ideas.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

yogandi said:


> This is such a nice idea! Thank you!
> i am making felted bags for the ladies in the family. here is one free pattern i made already:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/98-50-felted-bag-with-crochet-flower


Lovely bag :-D


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> I am making these for some of my grands:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-seam-teddy-bear
> 
> They are very easy to make and a lot of fun. I have made several in the past.


He/she's really cute :-D


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see more ideas.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

here is mine It is a hat I want to make for my hat loving DGD www.redheart.com/free-patterns/brimming-fun-cap


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/brimming-fun-cap

Cute hat. Do they have it in Knit?


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Buttons said:


> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/brimming-fun-cap
> 
> Cute hat. Do they have it in Knit?


has that penguin not drowned yet?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

No, but he keeps coming back for more swats in the back of the head...lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kris Basa has some great free scarf patterns, I've made a couple & want to do more. On the right side of the page other free patterns are listed.

http://auntekristy.blogspot.ca/2013/09/free-pattern-definitely-diagonal-scarf.html


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

karenh said:


> I'm making dishcloths (or washcloths) for each of my knitting group members for Christmas. Here's one of the patterns (k).
> http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Lily_SugarnCreamweb145_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf


I wish I could say I am making these for every single one of you but I will probably only manage one or two!"!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

My grandkids would love the dragon scarves for Christmas, thank you, GoldenLaugh!

I am making some Santa HoHoHo hats for my nieces and nephews. I like the old fashioned look of this pattern. I am using Berocco Peruvian Yarn for the red, and it is looking so cozy!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santas-ho-ho-hat


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Minion Fingerless Gloves/Mittens

Materials:
	DPNs US#7-4.5mm
	Leftovers of sport and sock weight yarn to crochet eyes
o	Black
o	White
o	Grey
	Worsted yarn color
o	Blue
o	Yellow
	Scissors
	Tapestry needle
	Hooks US G/6-4mm, and US D/3-3.25mm
	Waste yarn to hold stitches

Abbreviations:

o	St: stokinette stitch
o	st: stitch
o	ch: chain
o	Sl/sl: slip 
o	psso: pass slipped stitch over knitted stitch
o	M1R: make one stitch slanting to the right
o	M1L: make one stitch slanting to the left
o	K: knit
o	P: purl
o	hdc: half double crochet
o	sc: single crochet
o	K2tog: knit two stitches together
o	DPNs: double point needles


Instructions: knit in the round use 4DPNs: 3 to hold stitches and 1 working needle.
Cast on 26 stitches with blue yarn, join.
Knit 6 rounds rib pattern K1, P1 
Knit 10 rounds Stockinet stitch, change to yellow yarn
Knit 2 rounds

Thumb gusset:
Round1: M1R, K1, M1L, knit around
Rounds: 2, 4, 6, 10 knit around
Round3: M1R, K3, M1L, knit around
Round5: M1R, K5, M1L, knit around
Round7: slip the first 7stitches onto waste yarn; cast on 5 stitches in your right needle, join to left needle, and knit around
Round8: knit to last 7 stitches, Sl1, K1, psso, K3, K2tog
Round9: knit to last 5 stitches, Sl1, K1, psso, K3, K2tog
After thumb gusset:
Knit 3 rounds St st yellow yarn, dont break yarn
Knit 2 rounds St st with black yarn
Knit 1 round St st with yellow yarn
Knit 3 rounds rib st K1, P1
Bind off.

Thumb: pick up the 5 stitches casted on and the 7 sts from waste yarn: 12 stitches place and divide them onto DPNs, knit:
3 rounds St st
3 rounds rib st K1, P1
Bind off.

Crochet Minion eyes, make 3: 1 large use sport yarn and hook-G, 2 small use sock yarn and hook-D; *for large eye crochet hdc instead sc; sew and tie all lose ends after the piece is finished.

ch3 with black yarn
1st round: in 2nd. ch from hook make 7 sc, Sl st to join. Sl st with white yarn. Pull tail to close and tight the center. 
2nd. Round: (*for large eye crochet hdc instead sc) with white yarn ch1(*2), 2sc in each st around. Slip st on top of ch1 to join round. Sl st with gray yarn to join.
3rd. round: ch1, *sc in 2sc, 2sc in next sc*, repeat from* to * around. Sl st on top of ch1 to join round. 
Fasten off leaving 12 tail to sew eye to mitten. Sew and tie all lose ends

Use black yarn to embroider the mouth/smile.
The eyes can be also made with felt fabric, fair isle or embroider; use method of preference.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

I plan on making Knit Moebius cowls for family & friends:

http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.288948/.f


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wish I could say I am making these for every single one of you but I will probably only manage one or two!"!


I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> Minion Fingerless Gloves/Mittens
> 
> Materials:
> 	DPNs US#7-4.5mm
> ...


Thanks have a DGGS who will love this.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

glnwhi said:


> Thanks have a DGGS who will love this.


You are welcome


----------

